# Alice in Wonderland 'Drink Me' tags



## The Halloween Lady

Nice job on your first tutorial! I did this last year at my Alice themed party. I used small bottles with black vodka inside. It was a huge hit. 

http://www.sciplus.com/search.cfm?u...4567894=&term=bottles&btnHand.x=0&btnHand.y=0

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=8240


----------



## Danielj2705

Thank you! 

Those mini bottles seem brilliant as little favours, I could also have cupcakes with 'eat me' 
on them 

Also I love your Alice party, it looked amazing!  Can't wait to see your party for this year


----------



## walk7856

These look great! I might just incorporate them into my party this year. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Tannasgach

I most certainly will use these.  They look wonderful Danielj; thanks for the tut.


----------



## Danielj2705

Yay! People like them


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Your tags look excellent, Daniel! Thanks for the tag page.


----------



## COBBPD

Hello!! I would like to use your awesome tags for my daughter's birthday but I can't figure out how to download the file?? Can you please help? Thanks!


----------



## Danielj2705

I am really glad that you like them  You should be able to right click on the image of the tags and then press 'save image'.
If this doesn't work let me know and I can maybe email you the file


----------

